# Bryan beach



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Went out to Bryan Beach this morning. Drove along until I saw a gut I liked. Waded in at around 7:30. Solid action until about 8:15. Most fish undersized or right at 15". Kept 3 that went 16" or 17".

Moved down a little and got one more keeper at about 9:15. Called it at 9:30. Had a few ladyfish, a few little jacks and a bluefish in between the trout. Surf had some pretty good rollers come in, but no chop and minimal upshore current.

Fun, fun, it was.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Plastics or Live Bait?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Size 4 Tan Borski Slider.








Took a look at the fishâ€™s stomachs, but they were pretty empty, one had some remnants of a little unidentifiable baitfish. Lots a three inch mullet around, hugging the bar I was standing on, but I didnâ€™t notice anything getting at them. All the fish were in the first gut, I never even made it to the next bar and the second gut.

Tried a different shrimp looking fly for a little bit, but got nothing on it.


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

karstopo said:


> Size 4 Tan Borski Slider.
> Took a look at the fishâ€™s stomachs, but they were pretty empty, one had some remnants of a little unidentifiable baitfish. Lots a three inch mullet around, hugging the bar I was standing on, but I didnâ€™t notice anything getting at them. All the fish were in the first gut, I never even made it to the next bar and the second gut.
> 
> Tried a different shrimp looking fly for a little bit, but got nothing on it.


Thanks & Congrats!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

don't hear or see many fly fishing the surf. cool stuff. what kind of weight or sink rate (if any) did that fly have?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

mccain said:


> don't hear or see many fly fishing the surf. cool stuff. what kind of weight or sink rate (if any) did that fly have?


I tie those Borski sliders mainly with a small tungsten dumbbell. The tungsten ones might sink about a foot per second, plus or minus, depending on different things like how close I trim the deer hair.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

How was the drive down there? It's been pretty deep for us lately. Have a 4x4 but was wondering anyway. Thanks. Can you get to the mouth of the brazos ok?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

iamatt said:


> How was the drive down there? It's been pretty deep for us lately. Have a 4x4 but was wondering anyway. Thanks. Can you get to the mouth of the brazos ok?


I didnâ€™t try to go all of the way to the MOB. The little pinch point about a mile from the mouth was passable with room to spare. I did see trucks and cars continue on towards the mouth and it looked like they were getting there. I had been to the mouth area about a month ago and there were several big drift trees that made it tough to get around. A bigger tide over 2 feet might be tough at the place where the clay bank comes close to the water. The water level at dawn Saturday was more like 1.5 feet and dropping a little.

The main entrance coming straight off the Quintana bridge wasnâ€™t too bad. Looked like they had recently scraped it. I always put it in 4 wheel drive before I get off the improved road, but it wasnâ€™t needed. I didnâ€™t drive the road at the 4 way stop that goes to the right. There was a partial barricade there and itâ€™s been a old fashioned wash board lately anyway.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok thanks! It's been YEARS since down there, used to hunt that salt pond by the MoB. Thanks for the good info but I still will have to do a recon during the day before heading out there for the first time in years at night. You know there are flounder all over there.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

hurricane matt said:


> Ok thanks! It's been YEARS since down there, used to hunt that salt pond by the MoB. Thanks for the good info but I still will have to do a recon during the day before heading out there for the first time in years at night. You know there are flounder all over there.


You talking the Brazos, the pond or the surf? I've fished the Brazos some and know something of its reputation for flounder. I haven't fished in the pond and it's very rare for me to get a flounder in the surf.


----------

